# Fixing floyd rose knife edges



## ajo (Mar 14, 2017)

I think that it might be the reason for the tuning instability, the bridge doesn't go back to zero after bending strings or using the trem arm to release the strings..

my bridge:






http://i.imgur.com/zzg4Sw2.jpg

Random dude filing his bridge:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_zT1vO0lWU

Any chance to fix it?


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 15, 2017)

People sharpen knives over and over sharp enough to shave with, and you're asking if it's possible to restore an edge with a 0.3mm flat spot in the middle. Of course it is. I would recommend at least reading a little bit into sharpening, though. Paul Sellers is a great resource to learn from.

More to the point of filing, which is going to be necessary with that level of chowdering, check out Ibanez Rules' article about that.


----------



## ajo (Mar 16, 2017)

He mentioned 2 kinds of files,he also demonstrates it on an Ibanez(i guess) flat knife edge .. which one should I use for normal Floyd rose?
Why I can't find any normal guide/video for knife edge fixing ?

Thank you


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 17, 2017)

It has 2 round edges, so the one for the round edge.


----------



## ajo (Mar 17, 2017)

I've sharpened both edges with a round file, then 200 grit paper... I also used p.t.f.e tape for both studs,then lip balm'ed the knife edge+the studs.... It didn't help, I still have the same problem with the bridge not going back to zero point.

Maybe the studs are the problem ? 
Or maybe I just can't file the knives properly.


----------



## ajo (Mar 17, 2017)

what about this stud,need to be replaced? 
https://preview.ibb.co/mugt5a/stud.png


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 18, 2017)

200 is a bit rough, I would try polishing them with 1000 or so. Make sure to wrap it around a firm object, because if you just use your finger, it will round over the edge. 

Those studs look a bit chewed up, try spinning them in a drill and polishing the contact area with 1000 grit wrapped around something thin and rigid. 

Also, make sure the nut isn't moving excessively on dives, and the ground wire on the claw isn't rubbing on the springs. Also, foam muting the springs can sometimes cause a failure to return to neutral.


----------



## ajo (Mar 18, 2017)

1.I used 200 and wrapped it around the file, as instructed here: http://www.ibanezrules.com/tech/setup/sharpening.htm , you thing ibanezrules is wrong here?

2.I'll try asap

3.by dive you mean stretching or releasing the strings? I did both to the extreme with the trem-arm, the nut is pretty stable,I don't have pickup wiring,I got EMG's.

4.I only recently added sponge pieces with a low density(not foam), adding/removing them didn't affect the tuning stability, I also tried different springs, so they are probably not the problem.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 18, 2017)

1. Rich is probably right, he's been doing it forever. But the rule of thumb for abrasives is that coarser leaves bigger scratches and removes more material. I prefer to remove the least material possible. Only the highest spots need to be flattened anyway, they're the only ones making contact with the studs. 
3. Diving = pressing the bar down. 

Trems only have so many components. It's bound to be one of them.


----------



## ajo (Mar 18, 2017)

I'll try to polish both the stud and the knife edges with a 1000, if it won't help I'll take it to a guitar luthier or just buy a new plate(luthier full setup-55$, brand new OFR plate-78$)


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 18, 2017)

IIRC the 7-string Floyd Rose Special is incompatible with the German baseplate... If you have that.


----------



## ajo (Mar 18, 2017)

it's a 6 string Korean made Floyd rose (series 1000), which is exactly like the German OFR according to Floyd rose company

http://www.floydrose.com/support/faq/1000-series-original


----------



## charlessalvacion (Mar 27, 2017)

try replacing the studs, or if you want you can order a better base plate. 

I did it with my Floyd Rose bridge. Replaced it with a Schaller base plate & Studs.


----------

